# Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?



## LittleBedosh (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

naja bei gutem wetter geht man halt raus ne.... gibts in Deutschland ja nicht jedes Jahr... spiele kann man auch im winter spielen


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

						Noch im Januar konnte Valves Spieleplattform einen Rekord von über 18 Millionen gleichzeitig aktiven Spielern verzeichnen, doch seither sind die Zahlen über die vergangenen Monate rückläufig gewesen. Als einer der Hauptgründe hierfür wird vor allem auch der Online-Shooter Fortnite gehandelt, der dem Steam-gebundenen Konkurrenten Playerunknown's Battlegrounds zusehends das Wasser abgräbt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*


----------



## Freakless08 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Könnte auch sein wegen Baum.


----------



## King Aftermoon (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Wegen Fortnite? Blödsinn.
Doch wenn man sich eine "Remake Version"eines Spiels kauft und dieses nach dem nächsten Windofupdate nicht mehr läuft,
kann ich mir vorstellen das sich so mancher Spieler (auch ich)überlegt das nächste Spiel zu kaufen


----------



## RtZk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Das wird nicht lange dauern und Fortnite wird genauso wie Pubg uninteressant.


----------



## Cohen (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Ein Einbruch der aktiven Spielerzahlen nach dem Summer-Sale, also im Juli?

Könnte eventuell an den Rekordtemperaturen im Juli in fast allen Ländern liegen...


----------



## Gast20190402 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das wird nicht lange dauern und Fortnite wird genauso wie Pubg uninteressant.



Wo bitte ist PUBG uninteresant außer vll in deinem Keller?

Knapp 40 Mio Live Zuschauer beim PGI alleine aus ASIEN...
(gleichzeitig)

Beim PGI hat jeder Kritiker deutlich gesehen das PUBG absolut E-Sport tauglich ist, in Spannung, Gameplay, Spaß und besonders der technischen Seite.
Sagt viel über die mögliche Zukunft.
Da ist Fortnite wesentlich weiter von entfernt, hat man ja letztes bei ihrem kleinen Event gesehen.

Derzeit 500k inGame auf Steam, Peak heute 1.2 Mio...


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



King Aftermoon schrieb:


> Wegen Fortnite? Blödsinn.
> Doch wenn man sich eine "Remake Version"eines Spiels kauft und dieses nach dem nächsten Windofupdate nicht mehr läuft,
> kann ich mir vorstellen das sich so mancher Spieler (auch ich)überlegt das nächste Spiel zu kaufen



Und was hat das jetzt genau mit der aktive Playerstatistik zu tun? Ist ziemlich egal ob du das nächste Spiel kaufst oder nicht, hier geht es rein um die aktiven Spieler und da kann Fortnite oder auch andere Spiele die nicht auf Steam laufen durchaus einfluss haben.
Spiele ich Battletech auf GOG kann ich wohl kaum gleichzeitig ein Spiel auf Steam spielen.

Aber man sollte vielleicht auch bedenken, dass Steam seine Privatshäreeinstellungen im März geändert hat. Jetzt ist man als User durchaus in der Lage zu unterdrücken was man grade spielt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Änderung wurde diese Einstellung auch sofort aktiviert und die Spieler die diese nicht aktiv aufgehoben haben spielen immer noch in Geheimen ohne das angezeigt wird was sie spielen oder wie lange sie ein Spiel spielen.

Das könnte u.a. für den "Rückgang" auch verantwortlich sein.

Der Mördersommer spielt hier sicher auch eine gewichtige Rolle.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Im Fachjargon nennt man das einfach "Zenit überschritten"


----------



## Amon (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Ich würde mal sagen dat nennt man Sommer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pitzah (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Ich bin auch für den Sommer bzw. die Sommerferien und 30°C in der Bude 

Den ganzen Tag arbeiten und zu hause hält man es nur noch nackt aus


----------



## phila_delphia (2. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Also mein Grund weniger/kaum mehr auf Steam unterwegs zu sein ist -> GoG.

Wenn es erlaubt wäre hätte ich meinen Steam-Account schon verkauft.

Grüße

phila


----------



## King Aftermoon (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt genau mit der aktive Playerstatistik zu tun? Ist ziemlich egal ob du das nächste Spiel kaufst oder nicht, hier geht es rein um die aktiven Spieler .....


Genau. Ein Spiel das sich nicht spielen lässt erscheint auch nicht in der Statistik


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



King Aftermoon schrieb:


> Genau. Ein Spiel das sich nicht spielen lässt erscheint auch nicht in der Statistik



Du spielst dann also kein Spiel, wenn das eine nicht funktioniert? Besteht dein Steam Account nur aus einem Spiel?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Ich geh da genau wie einige vor mir davon aus das es am SOMMER liegt !


----------



## paladin60 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



Pitzah schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für den Sommer bzw. die Sommerferien und 30°C in der Bude
> 
> Den ganzen Tag arbeiten und zu hause hält man es nur noch nackt aus



Selbst das ist noch zu warm... 
Bin selbst noch nur mit Badehose bekleidet fast geschmolzen.

Selber spielen und mit dem Rechner die Wohung aufheizen ist auch so ne Sache, hab die letzten 2 Wochen kaum was gespielt, eher nen Twitch Stream laufen gelassen weils für alles andere einfach zu warm war was einem die Motivation für alles genommen hat.
Ging bestimmt vielen so das sie kaum irgendwas gespielt haben, kein Wunder wenn bei Steam die Zahlen einbrechen.


----------



## projectneo (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen, wen interessieren die Spielerzahlen auf Steam denn wirklich? (ernst gemeinte Frage)


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*

Apropos China. Gutes Stichwort. 
Wurden auf Steam nicht sogar die Hardware Umfrageergebnisse verfälscht, weil so viele chinesische PUBG Bots unterwegs waren?

Ich meine, da war mal was. Diese haben den Zähler der aktiven Spieler sicherlich auch ordentlich gepusht...


----------



## empy (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Knapp 40 Mio Live Zuschauer beim PGI alleine aus ASIEN...



Man sollte fairerweise erwähnen, dass es insgesamt auch knapp 40 Millionen waren...



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> Ich geh da genau wie einige vor mir davon aus das es am SOMMER liegt !



Und der kommt oft mit einem Loch und das kommt oft mit solchen Meldungen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (3. August 2018)

*AW: Steam mit rückläufigen Spielerzahlen seit Jahresbeginn - wegen Fortnite?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Wurden auf Steam nicht sogar die Hardware Umfrageergebnisse verfälscht, weil so viele chinesische PUBG Bots unterwegs waren?
> Ich meine, da war mal was.



Nein das waren die dortigen Internetcafes die einfach mehrmals gezählt wurden.


----------

